

Facebook Forces Video Ads on You Because Marketers Told It To - ibsathish
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/12/facebook-autoplaying-video-ads/

======
nemothekid
And yet, when I opened wired.com, I was instantly greeted with an auto-played
video ad.

